# breeders



## pointerb (Oct 11, 2013)

Where can I buy show quality bettas in the us


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

You need to talk to other breeders. What are you looking for? If you tell us what you are looking for maybe someone can help you.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

What snowflake said^

What kind do you want to breed?


----------



## pointerb (Oct 11, 2013)

*sorry for the wait*

I would love a young pair of crowntails or halfmoon


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Martinismommy breed HM's HMPKs and maybe CTs.
Basementbettas breeds HM's, not sure about the others.

I know basementbettas has two females on aquabid right now and a couple spawns growing out. 

I'm not sure if martinismommy has any for sale right now. nothing is listed on their aquabid page. She seems to workmostly with multi colored bettas.

both of those people are members here and offer great quality when they have some for sale.

I don't personally like chard56's bettas as breeding stock, but a lot of other people do and I hear he's great costumer service wise. Lots of colors and tail types available. here is chards aquabid page


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Also Myates from here. I'm not sure when she'll have some ready, though.


----------



## pointerb (Oct 11, 2013)

*thanks*

Thanks for all the help


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I have several really nice pairs available in HM and HMPK...You can e mail me [email protected] I don't have much time to list on Aquabid but I always have fish available...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you, Karen.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Is it bad I kind of fan-girl out whenever Karen posts?:lol:


----------



## pointerb (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you so much I will be in touch


----------



## pointerb (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you soo much I will be in contact soon


----------



## pointerb (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you


----------

